
Ask HN: What to study to become a Quant Researcher at a hedge fund? - hsikka
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;m getting my MS in CS and Computational Biology, and I&#x27;ve been messing around with some ml trading bots and am really enjoying it. What is the path, including the math content I should study to try become a quant researcher?
======
daleholborow
Go here: [https://quantnet.com/forum/](https://quantnet.com/forum/)

Search for PDF by Dominic Connor, a UK based recruiter, its a bit old but
probably still relevant.

That said, I am highly against trading bots..., and pro long term investments,
and would encourage you to study that as an alternative.

